# wie stark sind eure akkus bzw. batterie fürs echo



## SteffenG (31. Mai 2007)

Hey leute ich wollte mal fragen wie stark eure batterien bzw akkus sind die ihr am echolot hängen habt also von der Ah zahl her ich wollte mir einen holen 12 V 12Ah oder was meint ihr habt ihr adressen wo man welche günstig bekommt ?


----------



## Pilkman (31. Mai 2007)

*AW: wie stark sind eure akkus bzw. batterie fürs echo*

Hi,

12 Ah sind nur für das Echolot mehr als genug, standardmäßig wird für die Portable-Versionen meist nur ein 7,2 Ah-Akku mitgeliefert und das reicht auch.

Mein Echolot läuft immer über die Batterie des E-Motors mit, das hat den Vorteil, dass ich mir über das eingebaute Voltmeter Klarheit über den Ladezustand des Akkus verschaffen kann und keine Gefahr besteht, dass ich das Akku zu stark entlade.


----------



## silbi (31. Mai 2007)

*AW: wie stark sind eure akkus bzw. batterie fürs echo*

7.2 Ah Bleiakku 

ich hab noch nen neuen, 3 Monate alt, noch orginal verpackt.
für €10 kannst du ihn haben.


----------



## Loup de mer (31. Mai 2007)

*AW: wie stark sind eure akkus bzw. batterie fürs echo*

Hallo SteffenG

Ich betreibe mein Echolot (X126DF) und gleichzeitig (parallel geschaltet) auch mein GPS schon seit etwa 3 Jahren mit einem 12Ah Blei-Gel-Akku.
Die Spannung meines Akkus kann ich auf dem Display meines Echolotes ablesen.
Frisch geladen habe ich jetzt so 12,9V und nach ca. 4 Angeltagen (à ca. 6 Betriebsstunden) immer noch 11,6V. 
Unter 11V ist mir das Akku allerdings mal zusammengebrochen, so dass ich jetzt immer alle 2...3 Tage lade.

Grundsätzlich reicht ein 7,2Ah Akku, aber da Akkus über die Jahre Kapazität verlieren, musst du dir überlegen ob du für geschätzte 5 Euro Mehrpreis 2 Jahre längere Lebensdauer und längere Akkulaufzeit kaufen willst.
12Ah Akkus sind allerdings auch etwas größer und schwerer als die 7,2er.

Gruß Thomas #h


----------



## herrm (31. Mai 2007)

*AW: wie stark sind eure akkus bzw. batterie fürs echo*

hab ein 20 ah gel-akku reicht tage.
vorher 7.2 akku der war nach 1,5 tagen platt.


----------



## Pilkman (31. Mai 2007)

*AW: wie stark sind eure akkus bzw. batterie fürs echo*

Nochmal ein kleiner Nachsatz zum Thema Spannung, weil ich einige Angaben im Posting von Loup de Mer gelesen habe: Blei-Gel-Akkus sollten nicht tiefer als 11,5 Volt entladen werden. #h


----------



## SteffenG (1. Juni 2007)

*AW: wie stark sind eure akkus bzw. batterie fürs echo*

hat jemand adressen wo ich günstig die akkus herbekomme ich hab mir auch event vorgesetllt ein akkupack zu holen muss kein blei akku sein wenn ihr adressen habt immer her damit !


----------



## Torsk_SH (1. Juni 2007)

*AW: wie stark sind eure akkus bzw. batterie fürs echo*

12V, 7,2AH Gelakku von Panasonic, bei Ebay für 12€ :q
Reicht für nen ganzen Tag mit Beleuchtung und wird dann Abends
über ein Motorradladergät wieder aufgetankt.


----------



## gründler (1. Juni 2007)

*AW: wie stark sind eure akkus bzw. batterie fürs echo*



Pilkman schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> 12 Ah sind nur für das Echolot mehr als genug, standardmäßig wird für die Portable-Versionen meist nur ein 7,2 Ah-Akku mitgeliefert und das reicht auch.
> 
> Mein Echolot läuft immer über die Batterie des E-Motors mit, das hat den Vorteil, dass ich mir über das eingebaute Voltmeter Klarheit über den Ladezustand des Akkus verschaffen kann und keine Gefahr besteht, dass ich das Akku zu stark entlade.


 
dito bei mir auch,kabel Basteln und hält.#h


----------



## Loup de mer (1. Juni 2007)

*AW: wie stark sind eure akkus bzw. batterie fürs echo*



Pilkman schrieb:


> ...Blei-Gel-Akkus sollten nicht tiefer als 11,5 Volt entladen werden...


 
...wusste ich noch nicht #6. Deshalb hab ich mal gegoggelt und noch 2, wie ich finde, sehr interessante Fakten gefunden.

1. Blei-Gel-Akkus sollten nicht mehr als um maximal 70% ihrer Kapazität entladen werden!
2. Ein Echolot X136DF zieht (ohne Beleuchtung) einen Strom von 0,55A!

Das heißt: zwischen zwei Ladezyklen sollte ein solches Echolot mit einem 7,2Ah-Akku nicht länger als 9 Std. und mit einem 12Ah-Akku nicht länger als 15 Std. betrieben werden.
(wohlgemerkt, es geht auch länger aber dann wird sich die Lebensdauer des Akkus erheblich verkürzen) 

Gruß Thomas #h


----------



## SteffenG (1. Juni 2007)

*AW: wie stark sind eure akkus bzw. batterie fürs echo*

das ist ja gut zu wissen dann werd ich mal schauen das ich mir schnellsten mal einen zuleg werd mir dann einen 12Ah akku holen da ich längere zeit als am wasser bin und keine möglichkeit habe das ding zu laden !


----------



## ostseeangler27 (1. Juni 2007)

*AW: wie stark sind eure akkus bzw. batterie fürs echo*

88Ah ;-) nat nur auf meinem Kutter, auf meinem Kleinboot 36Ah und von den Bellys 12Ah. Langt dicke!!


----------



## a1er (2. Juni 2007)

*AW: wie stark sind eure akkus bzw. batterie fürs echo*

Hallo zusammen,
ich verwende 7,2 Ah-Akkus von Pollin zu 7,-/Stück und betreibe damit mein Lowrance LMS 480 DF (wie das X 136 DF, allerdings mit GPS und Kartenplotter). Bis jetzt hat mir immer ein Akku für den ganzen Tag gereicht. 2 Akkus bieten mir die Sicherheit, dass ich austauschen kann, wenn wirklich mal einer schlapp macht. Zusätzlich kann ich einen in der Unterkunft laden, während ich mit dem 2. unterwegs bin. Mir sind bei der Digicam für den Urlaub auch 2 Speicherkarten lieber, als eine große. Mir ist schon mal eine verreckt und dann sind nicht nur *alle *Bilder weg, sondern man kann auch nicht weiterfotografieren.
a1er


----------



## SteffenG (5. Juni 2007)

*AW: wie stark sind eure akkus bzw. batterie fürs echo*

also ich hab mir jetzt einen 12 Ah akku geholt werde ihn am wochenende mal taesten wie lange er es mit macht von donnerstag bis sonntag mal sehen !!!
Hab ihr eine gute internetseite wo man echolote herbekommt oder hat vieleicht ncoh jemand was??
Ich spiele mit dem gedanken ein lowrance X 96 oder X125 zu holen was meint ihr


----------



## Loup de mer (5. Juni 2007)

*AW: wie stark sind eure akkus bzw. batterie fürs echo*



SteffenG schrieb:


> also ich hab mir jetzt einen 12 Ah akku geholt werde ihn am wochenende mal taesten wie lange er es mit macht von donnerstag bis sonntag mal sehen...


 


Loup de mer schrieb:


> ...
> 1. Blei-Gel-Akkus sollten nicht mehr als um maximal 70% ihrer Kapazität entladen werden!
> ...
> Das heißt: zwischen zwei Ladezyklen sollte ein solches Echolot ... mit einem 12Ah-Akku nicht länger als 15 Std. betrieben werden.
> (wohlgemerkt, es geht auch länger aber dann wird sich die Lebensdauer des Akkus erheblich verkürzen)...


 
:c #q wofür????? Aber is ja dein Tackle |supergri :m

Gruß Thomas #h


----------



## Pilkman (5. Juni 2007)

*AW: wie stark sind eure akkus bzw. batterie fürs echo*



SteffenG schrieb:


> ... hab ihr eine gute internetseite wo man echolote herbekommt oder hat vieleicht ncoh jemand was??
> Ich spiele mit dem gedanken ein lowrance X 96 oder X125 zu holen was meint ihr



http://www.google.de/products?q=lowrance+125&btnG=Produkte+suchen&hl=de

... für das X-125 kannst Du gegenwärtig ca. 329 Euro rechnen, der Umbau auf Portable ist fix und günstig selbst erledigt.


----------



## SteffenG (6. Juni 2007)

*AW: wie stark sind eure akkus bzw. batterie fürs echo*

ich hab mir einen geholt mit 12 Ah weil er mich ncihts gekostet hat und da sagt man doch nicht nein oder ???

Also das mit dem portable umbau das ist kein problem hab mir schon aus v stahl halter für geber und echo gebaut!


----------



## NorbertF (7. Juni 2007)

*AW: wie stark sind eure akkus bzw. batterie fürs echo*

Ich hab auch nen 7,2 AH Akku auf dem Bellyboot.
Falls wer helfen mag/kann, ich hätte da ne Frage...hab ich auch im Belly Forum gestellt aber ich weiss nicht ob ihr da lest.
Und zwar: ich hab den Geber unter dem Schlauch hängen, waagerecht zur Oberfläche ist klar.
Nur: muss das flache Frontteil des Gebers nach vorne Richtung Flossen (entgegen Fahrtrichtung) oder nach hinten (fahrtrichtung) zeigen? oder ist das egal?
Danke schonmal


----------



## Loup de mer (7. Juni 2007)

*AW: wie stark sind eure akkus bzw. batterie fürs echo*



NorbertF schrieb:


> ... muss das flache Frontteil des Gebers nach vorne Richtung Flossen (entgegen Fahrtrichtung) oder nach hinten (fahrtrichtung) zeigen? oder ist das egal? ...


 
Moin Norbert

Beim Bellyboat is es egal weil du ja nicht so schnell bist! Sonst sollt das flache Ende wegen der Strömung schon nach hinten zeigen.

Die äußere Form des Schwingers ergibt sich 1. aus dem Bestreben nach gutem Strömungsverhalten und 2. aus pruduktionstechn. Gründen.
Das eigentliche piezoelektrische Elememt im Inneren des Gebers ist eine kreisförmige Scheibe (flacher Zylinder).

Gruß Thomas #h


----------



## NorbertF (7. Juni 2007)

*AW: wie stark sind eure akkus bzw. batterie fürs echo*

Herzlichen Dank, immer wieder eine Freude hier.
Man kriegt sofort Hilfe, bin begeistert!
Danke!


----------



## danny877 (7. Juni 2007)

*AW: wie stark sind eure akkus bzw. batterie fürs echo*

Mein Lowrance X-125 hängt jetzt im Zuge des "pimp my boat" Projekt an einer 12 Volt 105 AH :q Verbraucher-Batterie. 
(allerdings betreibt diese auch noch den Minnkota-E-Hilfsmotor-Motor und die Bootsbeleuchtung bei Nacht)


----------



## SteffenG (7. Juni 2007)

*AW: wie stark sind eure akkus bzw. batterie fürs echo*

Hey leute hab mir jetzt das lowrance X 125 bestellt ich denke da mach ich sicher nichts verkehrt es hat halt ne gute auflösung und das war mir wichtig


----------



## danny877 (7. Juni 2007)

*AW: wie stark sind eure akkus bzw. batterie fürs echo*



SteffenG schrieb:


> Hey leute hab mir jetzt das lowrance X 125 bestellt ich denke da mach ich sicher nichts verkehrt es hat halt ne gute auflösung und das war mir wichtig


 
gute Entscheidung #6 viel Spass damit!


----------



## tidecutter (7. Juni 2007)

*AW: wie stark sind eure akkus bzw. batterie fürs echo*

ich habe auch solch einen bereits angesprochenen akku und staune jedes mal, wie lange der durchhält. der damals gleich mitgekaufte zweite als reserve war ein glatter fehlkauf!


----------

